
Paramount: “We own the Klingon language” - DanBC
https://torrentfreak.com/paramount-we-do-own-the-klingon-language-and-warships-160414/
======
drdeca
I think I read once that two people started their relationship while their
only shared language was Klingon.

So, I think that maybe makes a good counterpoint to "no Klingons exist".

~~~
jack9
Klingons are like Vampires in this case. You know the rules for Vampires,
right? Whatever rules you want because they aren't real.

------
suprjami
Paramount are just pissed that one guy with $40k made a better film than they
could make with $150M.

